# Truck Rolled Into the woods....whats wrong!



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

So, yesterday morning I wake to dad coming back home from work soon after he left in his personal suburban....certainly thought that was odd. He comes upstairs and asks me where the tow chains and straps were (hmmmmm where could this be going)! So he proceeds to tell me that he company truck overnight rolled forward down the hill in front of where it was parked into the woods!! UNREAL! And asked if i could bring my truck to try and pull it out. What you see in the pics below is how it was found and after my truck pulled it out! Lemme just say here that it made me love my truck that much more!!!! So from there it was left in the parking lot and everyone went to work.

Fast forward to today! I was curious to look at the truck so I took dad over to his office to see what was up with it. The truck was able to move forward and backwards when in four wheel drive but nothing in two wheel drive....it was like it was in neutral! I moved it back and dad said there was a good sized puddle of fluid under the truck so i put it back and parked it. I crawled underneath thinking there was something cracked or broken. What did i find......SOMEONE STOLE THE DRIVESHAFT!!!!! Then either proceeded to push the truck down the hill or it was windy that night and i guess it could have gotten moving enough to get to the edge of the embankment on its own. CRAZY experience!!! I kind of want to sit there tonight or tomorrow night to see if someone comes back!

Here's why I'm asking about the problem. The company owner has been looking for a reason to get a new suburban anyway so when he found out about this he decided he was just going to get a new suburban and I may end up "getting" this one. So, I want to start figuring out what may be wrong with it.

There is some (little) cosmetic damage to the truck. It will probably need a new passenger door skin and a new hood and bottom valence panel....that's it for looks. Now, here's what it is doing mechanically. The ABS light is on now for some reason and when the truck is in drive the speedo says the truck is going 10MPH even standing still and the RPM's rev to around 1,000 or so (i think it does this in both 2wd and 4wd situations, but maybe only in 2wd). Speed sensor issue? Next, sometimes when shifting in and out of P-R-N-D it sounds like there is a hissing sound coming from the trans or possibly the T-Case. Could this be from not having the driveshaft there or low fluid in the t-case?

Ive always wanted a 3/4 ton suburban. This company has always had them and my dad has always bought a used one for a personal vehicle from the company. I have big plans for this if i get it 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

First off removing the Drive shaft should not cause a leak...

Unless the trans pan got damaged...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am not sure what a suburban has, but on our older trucks the rear driveshaft had a slip yoke that went into the transfer case. When we would pull the driveshaft to fix things it would leak a little.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mossman, that is what the suburban has...same drivetrain as a gm 2500 non-hd! It was only a small puddle


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

mcwlandscaping;1127009 said:


> Mossman, that is what the suburban has...same drivetrain as a gm 2500 non-hd! It was only a small puddle


that will happen


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Man that sucks... those illegals were stealing copper... *but drive shafts?! lol*

I doubt someone stole it... Let me think about it for a couple and chat with my mech... funny crap happens all the time to trucks... and its hard to believe what could cause it... but give me a min. or two and I will post up my thoughts on what happened for real and why it rolled down the hill.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

DaytonBioLawns;1127018 said:


> Man that sucks... those illegals were stealing copper... *but drive shafts?! lol*
> 
> I doubt someone stole it... Let me think about it for a couple and chat with my mech... funny crap happens all the time to trucks... and its hard to believe what could cause it... but give me a min. or two and I will post up my thoughts on what happened for real and why it rolled down the hill.


ya he drove it home no problem, the driveshaft all by itsself fell out of it sitting in the driveway and then the truck blew away and now the driveshaft is nowhere to be found LOL


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

...(drum roll please)... and here we are... I believe that one of the following is the problem Transmission Shift Position Sequence, Starter Interlock, And Transmission Braking Effect. Or it could be the parking "pawl" ring (which has been a culprit in the past). Basically there is a ring connected to a spring that engages the parking break. On many (especially GM) vehicles it wears out. As for the ABS it could be a number of things. I have an '01 Z71 1500 that does not engage the manual parking brake once I push it in with my foot because of the ring being bent (I suspect) and '01 and around that time Chevy brakes are suspect as well, as the valve on the ABS gets locked up in the open position and fails, and they regularly require ABS censor clean out as well where the speed/abs censors are. They get full of crud and then when you get around 8-10 MPH it will engage ABS and lock you out as you slowly move towards hitting something LOL. Trust me that one made me leave stains in my panties once... LOL uhmmmmm and also it could have to do with the shifting. More common on older dodges (late 90's), but sometimes it will display a different gear than what it is actually in.... and usually that is how you get roll aways.

As for the drive shaft, my guess is it was damaged and came off... I'm not sure though. If you find the reason the drive shaft is gone, that is probably why the truck malfunctioned and why it rolled off... But I can't see it for myself... All I can say is claim it with insurance and get a new truck... and have that old one inspected head to toe by a reputable GM dealer/shop before you put it back on the road as a plow truck. I had to do so with my Z71 and I have never regretted it... better safe than sorry.

Let us know what _really_ happened to it! I'm interested haha... this one puzzles me.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Triple L;1127025 said:


> ya he drove it home no problem, the driveshaft all by itsself fell out of it sitting in the driveway and then the truck blew away and now the driveshaft is nowhere to be found LOL


I know it sounds stupid... but I watched a guy lose a drive shaft and keep going last year in a storm. Looked like an old blazer and he was at least rolling away... IDK if he was still able to engage because of being in 4x4 or what... but he never noticed that it FELL OFF LOL!!

His father could have damaged it previously... it falls off on that short drive before he comes back...and then it rolls off because of the same event that caused damage... and then he discovers the drive shaft is gone.... It sounds stupid but in the 18 years of my life... My father has been the local fire chief and I have seen all kinds of crap like that. And our mechanic for our family biz (plow biz is part of it) has had to deal with lots of crap like that on our trucks/vans. You'd be ubbbberrr surprised what some of our guys have done to our trucks :laughing: I didn't know before I met "the toothless wonder" (an old employee of ours) that you could drive with only 3 of 4 wheels physically on the vehicle.... well now I know you can lose a front left and drive half way around town before you start grinding down on where the wheel used to be.... hahaha.... you should have seen our faces when we got there.... the amazing part was they made it one turn and five blocks from where the wheel was...


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

... ohh... and the hub assembly/ tie rod and all the lil goodies on the left IFS was attached to the wheel... along with a tire on that wheel.... Did I forget that part... and he had no clue when the damage happened...hmmm LOL


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

*here is recall info that pertains to your vehicle...this is the same as what happened to mine with the ABS*

*RECALL:* 1999-2002 Chevrolet Suburban - NEW
NHTSA Campaign Number: *05V379000 *

www.nhtsa.dot.gov 
* Manufacturer* GENERAL MOTORS CORP.
* Recall Date: * 8/30/2005
* Potential Number Of Units Affected: 804,000*
* Description *SERVICE BRAKES, HYDRAULIC:ANTILOCK
* Summary *CERTAIN PICKUP TRUCKS AND SPORT UTILITY VEHICLES MAY EXPERIENCE UNWANTED ANTILOCK BRAKE SYSTEM (ABS) ACTIVATION. THIS CONDITION IS MORE LIKELY TO OCCUR IN ENVIRONMENTALLY CORROSIVE AREAS. THIS RECALL WILL BE LAUNCHED IN THE "SALT BELT" STATES OF CONNECTICUT, ILLINOIS, INDIANA, MASSACHUSETTS, MAINE, MICHIGAN, NEW HAMPSHIRE, NEW JERSEY, NEW YORK, OHIO, PENNSYLVANIA, RHODE ISLAND, VERMONT AND WEST VIRGINIA ONLY.
* Consequence * THIS CAN CAUSE INCREASED STOPPING DISTANCES DURING LOW-SPEED BRAKE APPLICATIONS, WHICH COULD RESULT IN A CRASH.
* Remedy * DEALERS ARE TO REMOVE THE WHEEL SPEED SENSOR AND THOROUGHLY CLEAN THE WHEEL SPEED SENSOR MOUNTING SURFACE ON THE BEARING, APPLY RUST INHIBITOR TO THE CLEANED SURFACE, GREASE THE MOUNTING SURFACE, REINSTALL THE WHEEL SPEED SENSOR, AND CHECK THE PEAK-TO-PEAK OUTPUT VOLTAGE TO ENSURE THE WHEEL SPEED SIGNAL IS WITHIN SPECIFICATIONS. THE MANUFACTURER HAS NOT YET PROVIDED AN OWNER NOTIFICATION SCHEDULE. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT CHEVROLET AT 1-800-630-2438 OR GMC AT 1-866-996-9463.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I bet it fell off a jack and it rolled


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yikes! what would you do with a sub,? plow/estimate vehicle?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Just one question... Is that a security truck? that's what those large suburbans are commonly used for and it looks like it in the pic. 

and for the ironic part... if it is a security company... It is kinda funny if someone really did steal a driveshaft right off of the truck LOL. That would be one bold thief haha.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Any of those internal trans parts might be the issue if the driveshaft was still there. If the story went the way he said it went, and I have no reason to believe otherwise, the missing driveshaft is the only explanation. The truck was driven to where it was and parked, so it had a driveshaft. Even if something failed in the trans and allowed it to roll or it was left in neutral, the roll down a small hill and crash wouldn't cause the driveshaft to fall out (and disappear?). Those driveshafts aren't cheap, so if somebody needed one, it isn't hard to believe. The comment about "illegals" is just dumb and so is the rest of the argument.

Good luck with the truck if you get it. There are a bunch of things that can set off an abs light and the recall you mentioned may or may not have anything to do with it. He didn't mention a low speed abs activation. Worn front hub bearings can do it, dirty sensors, etc. These trucks are also known to have cluster issues.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Lol its a land surveying/engineering company! The driveshaft was definitely stolen....chad, your post made me lmao!

DBL, I'm on my blackberry now but will read through your posts when I get home. Thank you very much for your help!!! I really appreciate it! 

Matt, the suburban will be a project vehicle that I've thought about doing for a long time and would have done to dads suburban but he wouldn't have been too happy about it lol! So its going to be a true personal vehicle!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

RichG53;1126859 said:


> First off removing the Drive shaft should not cause a leak...
> 
> Unless the trans pan got damaged...


Not true. The tail-housing in the tranny will have fluid in it. Once you pull the yoke out of the trans then a small amount of fluid can leak out.

I've heard of people stealing drive shafts for the aluminum scrap. Too bad it's only like 15 bucks or so.

I've also heard of people stealing the catalytic converter and re-selling them.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1126717 said:


> SOMEONE STOLE THE DRIVESHAFT!!!!!


 Crazy I know Mike. The old saying used to be "they'll steal anything that isn't bolted down". Today that isn't the case, they'll just bring tools if it is. Shame it didn't roll away while they were still under it.



mcwlandscaping;1126717 said:


> The ABS light is on now for some reason and when the truck is in drive the speedo says the truck is going 10MPH even standing still and the RPM's rev to around 1,000 or so (i think it does this in both 2wd and 4wd situations, but maybe only in 2wd). Speed sensor issue? Next, sometimes when shifting in and out of P-R-N-D it sounds like there is a hissing sound coming from the trans or possibly the T-Case. Could this be from not having the driveshaft there or low fluid in the t-case?


Don't worry about any of it, it's all caused by moving it without a rear drive shaft installed. Same with the fluid leak.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

B&B;1127246 said:


> Crazy I know Mike. The old saying used to be "they'll steal anything that isn't bolted down". Today that isn't the case, they'll just bring tools if it is. Shame it didn't roll away while they were still under it.
> 
> Don't worry about any of it, it's all caused by moving it without a rear drive shaft installed. Same with the fluid leak.


Its unreal what people will steal. It wasn't even an aluminum driveshaft!! Every night on my way home ive been driving to the office to check on the others to make sure they don't meet the same fate!

There is no way in hell the driveshaft just fell out...my dad babies vehicles, especially ones that aren't his...and being that this truck has been put into four wheel drive MAYBE once per year since new, i think he would have noticed it wasn't there since he wouldn't be able to move!

Awesome to hear that i may only be dealing with some body damage!! I couldn't see how there could be anything else wrong with the truck being that it didn't hit anything hard at all but i had no idea (like usual!). Hopefully i wind up with this thing and can get my project started!!

On another note Mike, i'm catching up on our workload so i'll be getting the 97 in the shop soon to start looking deeper into the four wheel drive issues and will be getting you the wire colors shortly!!

Thank you for your help and advice as always!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

You know Mike W., I'm updating my truck to the 03 and up style, I'll have the bumpers, grill, push plates....all of it off and ready for sale soon enough if your interested. We'd have to check, but I think it's all th same stuff.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

RepoMan207;1127354 said:


> You know Mike W., I'm updating my truck to the 03 and up style, I'll have the bumpers, grill, push plates....all of it off and ready for sale soon enough if your interested. We'd have to check, but I think it's all th same stuff.


I'm game to look into that Ryan!! Let me know when you've got it off the truck!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

mcwlandscaping;1127501 said:


> I'm game to look into that Ryan!! Let me know when you've got it off the truck!


Will do. What year is that?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

RepoMan207;1127545 said:


> Will do. What year is that?


Its an 02


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Perfect! Would you want the push plates too?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

RepoMan207;1129157 said:


> Perfect! Would you want the push plates too?


Sure would!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It would not surprse me at all that someons stole the drive shaft. With one of those battery operated impacts it would take 2 minutes.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

MickiRig1;1129327 said:


> It would not surprse me at all that someons stole the drive shaft. With one of those battery operated impacts it would take 2 minutes.


I'm surprised they didn't take the Cat. while they were under there amongest other things.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

RepoMan207;1129329 said:


> I'm surprised they didn't take the Cat. while they were under there amongest other things.


That's what puzzles me about the driveshaft being stolen... I would take that cat converter, the muffler/pipes, wheels and tires, and many other things before the drive shaft... I just don't get it.... I guess it could be used or taken to scrap... but idk I just find it weird.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

DaytonBioLawns;1129389 said:


> That's what puzzles me about the driveshaft being stolen... I would take that cat converter, the muffler/pipes, wheels and tires, and many other things before the drive shaft... I just don't get it.... I guess it could be used or taken to scrap... but idk I just find it weird.


They could of got inadvertently scared off in the middle of it though. A light, neighbor, or even a pet doing it's business......


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

RepoMan207;1129399 said:


> They could of got inadvertently scared off in the middle of it though. A light, neighbor, or even a pet doing it's business......


That's what I figure if thats all they got.... I've had a cat. converter taken off of one of our cars.. its pretty common, but I have never heard of the drive shaft being a money item like wheels, exhaust, and the metal in the cat is.

I have to say though, I have been to places where I've seen cars that were parked that had the hood off, wheels off, engine missing, and sitting on blocks... So I guess they would disassemble the car and steal it lol.... Soon enough they will take it all apart and put it all together again when they get it to their chop shop lol. It will be the new age of the chop-then unchop- then drive around in-shop!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

DaytonBioLawns;1129408 said:


> It will be the new age of the chop-then unchop- then drive around in-shop!


:laughing:


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

RepoMan207;1129412 said:


> :laughing:


actually I'll renig on my comment... There is nothing new about the concept lol.... By best friend lives in Detroit and he has shown me things lol... They've actually existed for years haha :laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I admit I have small spot for that chevy 3/4 ton suburban. 


I am sure someone stolen because they found their driveshaft bent or rot or twist and couldn't afford so they see that suburban park and have great idea to steal.


Let us know update on that one. What plow you plan put on?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Milwaukee;1129415 said:


> I admit I have small spot for that chevy 3/4 ton suburban.
> 
> I am sure someone stolen because they found their driveshaft bent or rot or twist and couldn't afford so they see that suburban park and have great idea to steal.
> 
> Let us know update on that one. What plow you plan put on?


I'm gonna take a guess before he replies. With his style I'd say he is a fisher man. and I want to say one of those yellow plow imitations are going on... probably an XLS or an X blade or something cheesy like that! (lol JK)

If he wanted to put a good yellow or stainless plow he'd put a brand new Meyer V2 or a Dogg VX95 on it!!! lol haha :laughing: I just feel like bustin' em right now :waving:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

As for the 02 HD swap, the HD's are different front ends. It will work, but only if you change the core support to get the height for the taller grille, hood and bumper. Headlights and markers are the same, but bumper, hood and grille are not. 3/4 ton Suburbans use half ton grilles etc. The sub would be pretty sweet with the HD front though.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd be interested in getting one of their old Suburbans for a Dmax swap if the price is right. I know that sometimes companies will darn near give trucks like that away once they get a couple hunderd thousand on them.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I could see a country saying " Hey I,know Where a truck sits just like yours" And stealing the drive shaft! They did not want the Cat. Just the drive shaft.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe !!! Just maybe all they (He) wanted was the drive shaft .....

If they where Scraping they(he) would of taken more...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Or maybe it rolled down the hill before they could take anything else. Probably would have been smarter to take the driveshaft last. Dumb :realmad: thieves


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Milwaukee;1129415 said:


> I admit I have small spot for that chevy 3/4 ton suburban.
> 
> I am sure someone stolen because they found their driveshaft bent or rot or twist and couldn't afford so they see that suburban park and have great idea to steal.
> 
> Let us know update on that one. What plow you plan put on?


It'll be more of a backup rig as far as plowing is concerned. Ive been waiting to get my hands on one of these for awhile. I have big plans for this :salute: will take awhile and i won't want to plow too much in it afterwards! No dmax swap in this one! If it was a fully loaded model i would certainly have that as part of my plans!



DaytonBioLawns;1129423 said:


> I'm gonna take a guess before he replies. With his style I'd say he is a fisher man. and I want to say one of those yellow plow imitations are going on... probably an XLS or an X blade or something cheesy like that! (lol JK)
> 
> If he wanted to put a good yellow or stainless plow he'd put a brand new Meyer V2 or a Dogg VX95 on it!!! lol haha :laughing: I just feel like bustin' em right now :waving:


YOU GOT IT!!! i'll have a plow on it when it snows just in case. Probably just another 8.5' HD...it would look SICK with an xblade on it when i'm done what i'm doing!



got-h2o;1129425 said:


> As for the 02 HD swap, the HD's are different front ends. It will work, but only if you change the core support to get the height for the taller grille, hood and bumper. Headlights and markers are the same, but bumper, hood and grille are not. 3/4 ton Suburbans use half ton grilles etc. The sub would be pretty sweet with the HD front though.


All i'll need is the hood, PS headlight, lower valence, and pass door skin. I don't think ryan is getting rid of his doors lol. The grille and everything else will remain as is but i agree, the HD front would be awesome!!!


got-h2o;1129427 said:


> I'd be interested in getting one of their old Suburbans for a Dmax swap if the price is right. I know that sometimes companies will darn near give trucks like that away once they get a couple hunderd thousand on them.


The employees (and me) grab these things up when they come up to be replaced. They only have 3 of them now as they got hit hard with the drop in the construction market around here the last few years. They used to run 5 crews hard now down to two with a backup truck at the shop. My dads 33 years with the company kept him his job! Assuming i get this one, the next one is already claimed for next year and my dad will probably want the one after that in 3-4 years....so it'll be awhile for another one lol.



mossman381;1129890 said:


> Or maybe it rolled down the hill before they could take anything else. Probably would have been smarter to take the driveshaft last. Dumb :realmad: thieves


It would have been real interesting to have seen this happen. Since then i go to the office everynight just to check on the others just hoping to catch someone trying to get their hands on another one. But like others have said, chances are someone needed one for themself and knew where to get it easily. Now i get to go through the fun of finding a new driveshaft! Anyone know what, if any, cab/bed configuration in trucks will have the same driveshaft as the suburban?

Still not entirely sure if i'll get this but still hopefull!

*My plans for it.....*

Paint it black!
4-6" cognito lift
Blacked out factory rims (or blacked out hummer rims)
some sort of bigger tires
cab marker lights
GMC 2500HD exterior chrome trim
2500HD towing mirrors
Winch on the front
Off road lights mounted behind grille (gotta find/make something custom)
Find loaded leather front bucket seats/console from 2500HD
Find leather second and third row seats
True dual stainless exhaust
Supercharger (someday)
Would love to make the 03+ style 2500HD fit on it (just because)
and probably some other stuff too

This thing only has 70,000 miles on it right now so it's got a lot of life left in it!!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;1130794 said:


> Now i get to go through the fun of finding a new driveshaft! Anyone know what, if any, cab/bed configuration in trucks will have the same driveshaft as the suburban?


I know where there's a couple of driveshafts! 


> two with a backup truck at the shop


:laughing:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Where? In the trucks parked right next to it lol


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1130794 said:


> *My plans for it.....*
> 
> Paint it black!
> 4-6" cognito lift
> ...


That sounds so AWESOME!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

deere615;1131284 said:


> That sounds so AWESOME!


Will take a few years because of time and the need to find a lot of these parts and obviously because of funds as well but, you can't get these suburbans anymore and i think they look sweet so ive gotta make it what i want it to be!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You can't get a 3/4 ton suburban anymore??? I thought I saw a pic of a suburban HD somewhere.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mossman381;1131691 said:


> You can't get a 3/4 ton suburban anymore??? I thought I saw a pic of a suburban HD somewhere.


This body style i mean....i think it looks more B/A than the newer ones, especially with all the stuff i want to do with it...JMO though, the newer ones look more soccer mom-ish


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Mike, are you definitely getting this thing? I setup some time at my buddies auto body shop for this weekend to get everything swapped over. I checked on the plates as well.....everything will bolt right up. I also have some brand new underlying body components, whatever I don't use, or swap out, I'll throw them into whatever deal we come up with. I can meet you in say Portsmouth or the Hampton toll plaza pull off as well.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

RepoMan207;1131710 said:


> Mike, are you definitely getting this thing? I setup some time at my buddies auto body shop for this weekend to get everything swapped over. I checked on the plates as well.....everything will bolt right up. I also have some brand new underlying body components, whatever I don't use, or swap out, I'll throw them into whatever deal we come up with. I can meet you in say Portsmouth or the Hampton toll plaza pull off as well.


Still not entirely sure, gotta wait til insurance does their thing before decision gets made....i'll let you know asap!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

oops, double post


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

> *My plans for it.....*
> 
> Paint it black!
> 4-6" cognito lift
> ...


I know people like their trucks and want to do a ton of mods to them, but I could come up with 100 better ideas to spend the same amount of money.

I love trucks too, but they don't hold any value, even if you make a bunch of mods. It's not a like a suburban is going to be a classic someday too.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

White Gardens;1132284 said:


> I love trucks too, but they don't hold any value, even if you make a bunch of mods. It's not a like a suburban is going to be a classic someday too.


If is has to be explained to you, you will never get it. It is not about turning a profit.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mossman...exactly!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

x3 you will never get what you put into it when you go to sell, plus all your time/labor. Its about standing out from other vehicles, being different rather than a stock pickup. I love customizing my trucks and have so many ideas for different trucks in the future.I look back at pictures of my trucks when I first got them and say wow that looks bare. lol


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

mossman381;1132381 said:


> If is has to be explained to you, you will never get it. It is not about turning a profit.


Please, Enlighten Me.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

White Gardens;1133007 said:


> Please, Enlighten Me.


Lets see here MCW gets it, Deere gets it, I get it and you still don't get it. You never will get why he wants to customize that suburban. I am not going to waste my time trying to make you understand it.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

It's somewhat of a pride thing I'd say. There's just something about that uniqueness.. I like changing up the look of my truck a lot and looking at it and not being able to hold back a smile every time. Some people recognize it others don't, there's no shame in it one way or the other. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

It is not an insult that you don't get it White Gardens.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

mossman381;1133226 said:


> It is not an insult that you don't get it White Gardens.


I do get it.

You want to spend all that hard earned money to look like a millon bucks.

My clients get it too. That's why they hate hiring companies where they think they are charging too much for our services, and then turn around and spend it on their so called work trucks and toys. I've heard that argument over and over again. Doesn't help me when I go to charge for services when everyone thinks we are over-charging to begin with. That's why my clients seem to like me, they feel they are actually paying for what they get, even if they still think it's expensive.

I also get that a couple of grand of extras on a truck would do better as part of a down payment on a piece of property. Now that is a better status symbol if you ask me.

I think there was also a mention about " It's not always about profits ". Then why would you be in business? I'm all about the profits and how it helps my family's financial future.

I'm friends with the owner of one of the successful companies in the area. When I had my old truck, I would mention how it looked like a POS at the right angles. Best quote I ever heard was from him; *" It doesn't have to look good to make you money."*

If you want to stand out from the crowd, then why not go ahead and put a logo on your truck and look professional instead of looking like the rest of the low-ballers who are out bringing down our industry.

Now, I asked a simple question, and asked for a simple argument to back up your reasoning. Thanks for the respect. Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

White Gardens;1133312 said:


> Now, I asked a simple question, and asked for a simple argument to back up your reasoning. Thanks for the respect. Thumbs Up


 I honestly don't know what the hell you are talking about. I thought we were all talking about this kid getting this suburban that he has been dreaming about and customizing it.

And it is so abvious that you don't get it


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Its starting to feel a lot like Christmas....

and it looks like this thread is gonna get pulled because somebody doesn't like other ways of thinking. Lets just get along fellas. To each his own.


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

come on guys THINK no driveshaft nothing too keep the truck from rolling unless the pbrake was on or the wheels chocked the front shaft will not hold it, it freewheels. and the issues you are describing is this without the rear shaft or before?? if after all issues will more than likely be corrected with a driveshaft installed good luck


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

MCW, thought you might be interested in this http://www.gmfullsize.com/forum/showthread.php?t=206903&highlight=black+suburban


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mossman381;1133947 said:


> MCW, thought you might be interested in this http://www.gmfullsize.com/forum/showthread.php?t=206903&highlight=black+suburban


Sweet thanks!! Just a bit too much lift for me but that helps give me a visual of what i want to do! I wish this thing was already loaded on the interior, or at least more than it is to give me a better starting platform but, i can make it what i want it to be....it'll just take time and $$$ like everything else!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

mcwlandscaping;1133994 said:


> Sweet thanks!! Just a bit too much lift for me but that helps give me a visual of what i want to do! I wish this thing was already loaded on the interior, or at least more than it is to give me a better starting platform but, i can make it what i want it to be....it'll just take time and $$$ like everything else!


I agree. Way to much lift. I would put only as much lift as you need to get 305's under the suburban. I know you want black, but if you would have someone wet sand and buff the factory pewter. You might change your mind and it would save some major $$$$.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mossman381;1134099 said:


> I agree. Way to much lift. I would put only as much lift as you need to get 305's under the suburban. I know you want black, but if you would have someone wet sand and buff the factory pewter. You might change your mind and it would save some major $$$$.


That's what i was thinking for the lift as well...a super lift takes ALL the real functionality out of it and just screams look at me!! I like more of a subtle "wow that's a real clean, slick looking suburban."I have considered that as i think the color it has now is nice....classy almost. Depends on the cost really. I know a few painters that are good that would give me a good deal so we'll have to see. I would have to have the new hood for it painted as well as the new PS door painted anyway so if I really think i want it black then i'll do it black and be done. I would hate to pay to have those parts matched to the current color and then wind up wanting the black color afterall! Man i'm getting real deep into these plans for not have even gotten the truck yet lol!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

It is good to dream 

If you need a new hood the 01-02 HD hood is so much better looking. I would think it would be an easy swap. Also for the color could do a two tone with black and the pewter.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mossman381;1134361 said:


> Also for the color could do a two tone with black and the pewter.


HMMMM, i do like how that color combo works on my 97'! Good thinkin'


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

White Gardens;1133312 said:


> I do get it.
> 
> You want to spend all that hard earned money to look like a millon bucks.
> 
> ...


Actually, if your equipment looks good and you keep up appearances, people will notice more, and the more people that notice most of the time equal more customers.

And to the OP, get some Goodyear Silent Armours, if you just crank the torsion bars and do either airbags or add a leaf in the rear, then 33" 285s but if you go with the lift go with 35" 305s. You have to get aftermarket rims though if you go with the lift, 16s dont look good on 35" tires. Go with 20s on 35s. And I dont remember if you said anything about exhaust, but do it for sure! 6.0 chevy's sound amazing with dual exhaust


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

It's too late now, but you shoulda checked the local hospital for someone that came in with tire tracks across their legs. Hopefully when the U-joint was pulled out of the rear differential, the truck rolled right over the MF'er that pulled it out!


----------

